# Upgraded drives with WinMFS...error with expand drive.



## dqdude (Aug 20, 2004)

I upgraded from 2 750mb drives to 2 1tb drives using MFSCopy...everything seemed to copy just fine. However...when WinMFS asked to expand drive I got a WinMFS encountered an error and needs to shutdown.Here"s the error..."GUI TOOLS TO BACKUP RESTORE EXPAND FIX TIVO HARD DRIVES HAS STOPPED WORKING.
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and will notify you if a solution is available."

I have tried going back into WinMFS...when I select the new A & B drives I get the same error. I am using 9.2 beta.
I'm using XP sp2

What should I do now???


Update....I went ahead and put the drives back in the tivo and am getting the external storage missing error.


----------

